# send mail unter windows?



## Sibbe2k (15. Februar 2002)

wenn ich von meinem apache aus Emails verschicken lassen will (per Formular o.Ä.) muss unter Linux Send Mail installiert sein, wie funzt das unter Windows 2000???

greetz Sibbe2k


----------



## Dunsti (15. Februar 2002)

mit einem sendmail für Windows 

guckst Du hier ! 


Dunsti


----------



## Sibbe2k (16. Februar 2002)

das is für perl wie es aussieht aber meine "Formular Seite" ist in PHP


----------



## dPo2000 (26. Februar 2002)

eigentlich hat win2k einen integrierten smtp server - den könnte man nutzen.. ansonsten http://www.google.de => "sendmail +windows 2000" :]

vielleicht klappts


----------



## Dunsti (26. Februar 2002)

> das is für perl wie es aussieht aber meine "Formular Seite" ist in PHP



nein, das Sendmail an sich is für NT (sollte auch unter 2000 laufen), nur das Beispiel ist in Perl.
Bei PHP muss der Pfad zu dem Sendmail irgendwo in der PHP.INI stehen, dann sollte das auch klappen 

habs zwar selbst noch net ausprobiert, aber IMHO ist das von der Scriptsprache unabhängig.


Dunsti


----------



## Arne Buchwald (22. Oktober 2002)

Hi,

aus gegebenem Anlass frage ich noch mal: Welche Möglichkeiten gibt es sonst noch, eMails von einem Win2000-Server zu verschicken? Mit Blat.exe habe ich sehr schlechte Erfahrung gemacht und bin irgendwie zu faul, mir jetzt extra ne Delphi-CGI-Anwendung zu basteln, die dann zu einem SMTP-Server connected.
Jemand sonst eine Idee?

P.S.: Bitte nicht wieder solche Sprüche à la "Faulheit unterstützten wir nicht".


----------



## ^pan_tau^ (26. November 2002)

hm 
habe habe es geschaft unter win98 Apache @ zu versenden
ich weiss nicht meher wo aber es geht : bin mom voll im sress aber  wen ich wieder zeit habe  schau ich mal nach
den die idee war wieso soll ich mir ein @server druf machen wen es im inet so viele gibt 
aber schsu dir mal die php.ini an unter 
[mail function] der smtp server
und unter 
; For Win32 only. dien @ meil adi
und unter pear/scripts
die dinger an
;-}
http://www.xwst.de


----------

